# WWI Tank - Not Original But Historically Significant



## Matt308 (Jun 8, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFbYTYt6Ok8_


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2013)

Still pretty neat though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2013)

That is just so cool!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 8, 2013)

I want one!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Hotntot (Jun 9, 2013)

Great to be able to preserve the original and yet still a 'working version'. Of course, once on You Tube I ended up following up a load of other stuff...


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 11, 2013)

Neat to see. I'd like to go to Bovington one day. Here's one of a couple built by film director and Great War buff Peter Jackson's company in Wellington that regularly trundles about at local airshows. Its built of original materials and the guns also go 'Bang!' too.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 11, 2013)

Really is, isn't it!


----------



## rochie (Jun 11, 2013)

great stuff, Bovington is a brilliant place to visit


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Good stuff. And Grant, shouldn't those guns go 'Bang, Bang - Bang!' ?!!


----------

